
Ember Octane – everything one can expect in the next Ember edition - rajasegarc
http://hangaroundtheweb.com/2018/08/ember-octane-everything-one-can-expect-in-the-next-ember-edition/
======
writepub
There's been talk of porting Glimmer to webassembly for a while now. No
mention of that in the roadmap?

~~~
nullvoxpopuli
There is still some experimental work being done with it on the side. The
emberconf repo has a version with wasm rendering

